# Multiple images on one screen



## Dmounce (Jan 31, 2008)

I placed multiple images on one screen, but was unsure about how to tape off and use one at a time. I was afraid of the tape pulling off the stencil if I taped on the bottom. Someone guide me to the light!!! or just answer this question

D


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

"stencil taped to the bottom"

is this how you are getting your image on the screen? If you were using emulsion than taping off additional images wont be a problem, just use a low tack tape.
but if this is a multi color print I'm not sure how you could register it. I assume this would be for "one off" printing? 

If you have taped a stencil to the bottom of the screen, you could try a peice of transparency paper to cover the image on the print side and just use scotch tape to hold it there, but this will only work if you are doing very small quantitys, for a larger run this might not hold up.

hope this helps...


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

When I do this I just tape off the area with the same painter's masking tape that I use normally. If the screen is burned properly the tape shouldn't pull off the emulsion, tho it may pull off tiny bits if you didn't burn quite long enough.


----------



## Dmounce (Jan 31, 2008)

do you tape off the bottom or the top?


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

If i'm blocking off a design, I tape off both sides. My pulling of the squeegee will sometimes start tugging at the tape if I'm doing a lot of prints, so I do both sides to be sure ink won't get through.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Taping on the bottom (which is what I do) avoind the squeegie hitting the tape during a pull, but the plastisol will interact with the adhesive on the tape sometimes making the ink in the taped-over stencil hard to wash out. Some suggest using a small piece of film taped under the stencil to keep the ink out of adhesive on the tape, making wash-up easier. I've never had the tape pull off any part of the stencil, though.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

I fold up an old pellon to cover the area and stick it to the bottom with my blue tape


----------



## SpotMatrix (Nov 10, 2007)

Which side you cover also depends on what type of ink your using. I tried using a transparency and taped around it on top with painters tape and the squeegee grabbed the transparency like wet rubber shoes on a rubber floor because I was using waterbased ink. This caused the squeegee to jump and mess up my stroke and of course the print. Also.. because I used waterbased ink I had to cover the squeegee side or the ink would stay in the unused image and dry, ruining my screens. My solution was to use the vinyl tape on the squeezee side. Of course this is a more expensive solution but also with painters tape I also found that parts of the glue will stay on the screen when it gets saturated with water. I've decided if I can't leave at least 6 inches between images (so tape and such doesn't affect my stroke) then I don't gang. You want to save money but you don't want to make life difficult either.


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

I have done this often, burning more than one image on a screen. Like everyone has said just tape it off. Depending on the tape used it can clogg up the screen. These are some good ideas placing something inbetween the screen and tape. I usually just peel it off and clean the screen. I think I will try some of these.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I tape off the squeegee side so that when I flip the screen to print the other design, it's easy to register since there's no ink in the screen once you pull the tape off.


----------



## SpotMatrix (Nov 10, 2007)

Unik Ink said:


> I tape off the squeegee side so that when I flip the screen to print the other design, it's easy to register since there's no ink in the screen once you pull the tape off.


Saves cleanup time for sure. Good idea!


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

someone mentioned pellons, i've done that and recently have been using transfer paper, even easier to clean up, no built-up ink that's hard to get out


----------

